# Making a ghetto Mr. Fusion



## Skeeno (Jan 14, 2009)

*Making a ghetto Mr. Fusion V2 update on p2*

I love the Porcelain Rocket Mr. Fusion, but I don't have the disposal income to justify one at the moment. I do have a $40 Ural Tour seat pack that I wanted to stop the dreaded sway wiggles on. Enter my attempt making a stabilizer. This is a prototype, but it worked amazingly well. $15 for the clamp and will eventually cost $5 for the flat bar and hardware. This angle aluminum and all thread I had laying around.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeeno (Jan 14, 2009)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogdude222 (Aug 31, 2005)

Love it. Badass.

I would worry about the threads of the allthread wearing through the bag eventually. In my experience bikepacking, if it can rub through, eventually it will.


----------



## Skeeno (Jan 14, 2009)

I do have a plan to cover the all thread. Hoping to use nitro fuel tubing, but depends on if I can find the correct size. Might see what kind of silicone hose home Depot has. Also plan to use caps on the outer bolts for a cleaner look. Just have to see what's in stock at HD this weekend.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Could try plastic dip to cover threads and the sharp ends...


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Heat shrink tubing would work for the threads?


----------



## Skeeno (Jan 14, 2009)

I like the heat shrink idea.👍

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeeno (Jan 14, 2009)

Stopping by the Depot today after work, so the final product should be up soon.


----------



## riderx (Jan 6, 2004)

Did a custom bag for my wife with the Porcelain Rocket idea as a starting point. Instead of a holster, this is a rolltop bag with a pocket on the bottom to slip the support in.

Support is 6061 aluminum tubing I bent with a pipe bender, custom filed some cantilever brake pad washers for the bolt on portion. Used a Salsa seat post clamp for her set up, used the Post-lock version when I installed on my bike which has way more seatpost showing.

Will be making a new bag for myself using this set up, it is solid. Aluminum tubing was purchased from McMaster.com


----------



## Skeeno (Jan 14, 2009)

That's nice. How heavy is it?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## riderx (Jan 6, 2004)

Skeeno said:


> That's nice. How heavy is it?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


The seat clamp + the stabilizer + the hardware is just over 4 oz.


----------



## riderx (Jan 6, 2004)

Check out Sugru for covering your threads or any sharp ends. It is basically moldable rubber that sticks like glue. You have 30 minutes to work with it and it cures completely in 24 hours. Comes in small packs so you don't have waste, I've used it on a few projects now.

https://sugru.com/


----------



## Skeeno (Jan 14, 2009)

Got version V2 done today. Used some clear silicone tubing to cover the all thread and used nylock nuts. Looks pretty clean and simple. Still works great at stopping any sway.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I would get some 3/8" aluminum rod and bend it into the form that you are using. Hammer the ends flat and drill through them to mount to your clamp. The rod will be much better on your bag and not have any sharp edges.
My 2 cents.


----------



## Skeeno (Jan 14, 2009)

I like this idea. Might have to pick some up. Would you recommend something like brake line or can I get aluminum tubing at a hardware store.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

riderx said:


> . Aluminum tubing was purchased from McMaster.com


what diameter is the tube and what wall thickness did you use?


----------



## riderx (Jan 6, 2004)

brankulo said:


> what diameter is the tube and what wall thickness did you use?


3/8" OD, .277" ID, .049" Wall Thickness
https://www.mcmaster.com/#catalog/123/3705/=1796hc6

Pack it with salt or sand before you bend it to prevent it from crimping.

I used this inexpensive tube bender
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000NPUKVQ/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

riderx said:


> Check out Sugru for covering your threads or any sharp ends. It is basically moldable rubber that sticks like glue. You have 30 minutes to work with it and it cures completely in 24 hours. Comes in small packs so you don't have waste, I've used it on a few projects now.
> 
> https://sugru.com/


You forgot to mention that the Sugru website is an enchanting parallel universe where time....it's not like regular time. Fun!


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

here is my attempt, dropper friendly seat bag mount.
View attachment 1135294


----------



## Skeeno (Jan 14, 2009)

Well, here's V3.0 took the advice of a few of y'all's and went with some stainless tubing. My bike pack buddy bent this up for our seatpacks. Super solid. I REALLY like this version. It's a keeper.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeeno (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks riderx and bakerjw for the tips.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## riderx (Jan 6, 2004)

Nice work, bends look really good. Where did you source the stainless? 

For the bolt on portion, did you just crimp the ends and file them smooth?


----------



## Skeeno (Jan 14, 2009)

My buddy bought the stainless online; I'm not sure where, but he got it in a 6' stick, enough for both of us.

The ends are crimped, drilled, and filed.

Works awesome, super solid.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------

